# Texas Sunflower



## superduperchickenman (May 14, 2003)

OK guys, what is it?

It looks just like a sunflower, but spreads via seeds and roots (underground runners). They look to me exactly like Jerusilum Artichokes, but has no edible tuber like roots, instead, real woody roots. ??? any ideas? I tried planting Jerusilum/sun chokes but they died right out 1st year... But these wild type sunflowers keep coming back year after year...


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

superduperchickenman said:


> OK guys, what is it?
> 
> It looks just like a sunflower, but spreads via seeds and roots (underground runners). They look to me exactly like Jerusilum Artichokes, but has no edible tuber like roots, instead, real woody roots. ??? any ideas? I tried planting Jerusilum/sun chokes but they died right out 1st year... But these wild type sunflowers keep coming back year after year...


Jerusalem artichoke suflower smells of chocolate.
If it was a Jerusalem artichoke, you would expect tubers and not woody roots. 
How tall is it? what are the leaves like? Could be that it might be reseeding itself, or is it coming back each year from the root growth?


----------



## bonnie lass (Nov 3, 2004)

Could it be heliopsis? http://www.floridata.com/ref/H/heli_hel.cfm


----------



## superduperchickenman (May 14, 2003)

thanks so much, there it is, & I thought it was some kind of weed but folks actually plant it!!!

No Artichoke thou. 



bonnie lass said:


> Could it be heliopsis? http://www.floridata.com/ref/H/heli_hel.cfm


----------

